# We're developing a cycling training app and looking for beta users



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

We're a team of computer and sports scientists developing a cycling training web application. We're now testing our first prototype with local bike clubs, but we'd like to get more feedback on it.


Other platforms mostly provide advanced analytics and are tailored to users with training knowledge. Instead, we are (as CompSci guys do) automating all of that behind the scenes to simply tell you when and how to ride, at a lower price than hiring a coach (~10-15€/month). This is made possible by some cool new analysis methods that detect completed intervals, allowing our planning algorithms to modify the plan depending on what you're doing in your workouts.


All training plans are heart-rate based (for now) and Strava account is required to use the app (all workouts are then automatically synchronized as you upload them to Strava).
[HR][/HR] You can access the beta version here: SummitTraining (also check out our "About" page, ig and fb profiles to find out more about the team).

We plan to officially launch in January 2018 and still have a long way to go, so we would really appreciate any feedback right now. Thanks!

[HR][/HR] A signup code is required to sign up, there are some below: 

hcPpu4VDJvHI1OdO3AqRJF1Jt
wUVaGrRchOTsjEy4bqEosonkP
3n8FxnhJ3D1FHF4vWXGR6nDKy
p3nu1ZZnvvCfitrgXM8hXE1ct


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I bit and registered.


----------



## Renzo7 (May 7, 2017)

I have also registered. I used the second code. Thanks for the opportunity to participate in the Beta Phase. FTHR ride has been completed! 👍

Sent from my SM-G900M using Tapatalk


----------



## Renzo7 (May 7, 2017)

jkosir said:


> We're a team of computer and sports scientists developing a cycling training web application. We're now testing our first prototype with local bike clubs, but we'd like to get more feedback on it.
> 
> 
> Other platforms mostly provide advanced analytics and are tailored to users with training knowledge. Instead, we are (as CompSci guys do) automating all of that behind the scenes to simply tell you when and how to ride, at a lower price than hiring a coach (~10-15€/month). This is made possible by some cool new analysis methods that detect completed intervals, allowing our planning algorithms to modify the plan depending on what you're doing in your workouts.
> ...


Jkosir, do you have any more codes that you are interested in Sharing? The others have all been used. 

Sent from my SM-G900M using Tapatalk


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

So we're currently on Kickstarter and prefer to only give beta access to backers, but I'll PM you one anyway. Hope it's okay if I post the kickstarter link.

I can give out some more (PM me or post here), as we'd also like to get more feedback on it, even if our crowdfunding doesn't work out.


----------



## Renzo7 (May 7, 2017)

Thank you for the code, Jkosir! What kind of feedback are you looking for? What topics are of greater value for you? 

Right now, I can tell you that I've done the first step and I'm trying to stick to the plan for this week. There are some days in which I have rides that I want to go to, and I can see on the calendar that they won't be that kind of ride. Is there something that can allow me to modify the plan and have the other days adjust accordingly, or should I just go for the ride I want and the program will compensate automatically? 




jkosir said:


> So we're currently on Kickstarter and prefer to only give beta access to backers, but I'll PM you one anyway. Hope it's okay if I post the kickstarter link.
> 
> I can give out some more (PM me or post here), as we'd also like to get more feedback on it, even if our crowdfunding doesn't work out.


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

Renzo7 said:


> Thank you for the code, Jkosir! What kind of feedback are you looking for? What topics are of greater value for you?
> 
> Right now, I can tell you that I've done the first step and I'm trying to stick to the plan for this week. There are some days in which I have rides that I want to go to, and I can see on the calendar that they won't be that kind of ride. Is there something that can allow me to modify the plan and have the other days adjust accordingly, or should I just go for the ride I want and the program will compensate automatically?


Pretty much any thoughts you have about the app , and also whether the concept of immediate feedback/grading is interesting to you and whether it's something you might use.

Now that we have more users (around 200) I can also start working on improving the interval detection algorithms, but no need for any user feedback for that.

Currently you can't modify the plan (we're thinking about adding an option to change workouts though), but depending on what you do it will accommodate for the workout you did.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

At least for me, not being power based is a dead stop no go. I think you will miss your target market by starting with only HR, and not power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I searched for a while to find an uninterrupted strech of road conducive to the 1X20min test. In doing research about that ride I also found that you can do 2X8mins, which may be easier for most.


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> At least for me, not being power based is a dead stop no go. I think you will miss your target market by starting with only HR, and not power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well we initially only added one, might have been the wrong one . Power is simple to add on the same "level" as HR, i.e. only to have interval intensity in watts. But power also allows for more metrics, that we can either display to user or use in background for plan adaptation, and we want to roll out power support together with those features.


----------



## Renzo7 (May 7, 2017)

I've noticed that all my rides appear on the calendar on the day before they happened. 

I do like getting graded for how well I followed the recommended workout. 

I've noticed several spelling and grammar errors on the app. I'm aware that it's still in development stages, but getting someone picky to proofread it will help improve its professional appearance. 

This week I didn't ride for two of the days (Thursday and Friday), and It hasn't adapted to change today's rest day from the recommended schedule. 

Cheers!


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

jkosir said:


> So we're currently on Kickstarter and prefer to only give beta access to backers, but I'll PM you one anyway. Hope it's okay if I post the kickstarter link.
> 
> I can give out some more (PM me or post here), as we'd also like to get more feedback on it, even if our crowdfunding doesn't work out.


If you would like another user, I'd like to help out


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

So after a failed Kickstarter we decided to continue developing our app at a bit slower pace, we'll focus on power based plans first.

Also now the beta version is available to everyone at SummitTraining, no signup code required!


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

I just found this thread and signed up for it today. I'm having a hard time trying to adjust dates and lengths of base/build periods. Specifically, I can't find a way to go back and edit those pieces of info now that I accepted the default settings. How can I edit my training profile to adjust peaking times?


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

TDFbound said:


> I just found this thread and signed up for it today. I'm having a hard time trying to adjust dates and lengths of base/build periods. Specifically, I can't find a way to go back and edit those pieces of info now that I accepted the default settings. How can I edit my training profile to adjust peaking times?


Hi! While we haven't been working on this much in the last month, I've just started adding options to edit training plans (will be on "My Profile" page in a few days).


----------



## jkosir (Apr 29, 2017)

jkosir said:


> Hi! While we haven't been working on this much in the last month, I've just started adding options to edit training plans (will be on "My Profile" page in a few days).


And it's up! https://blog.summittraining.org/2017/07/14/editing-training-plans-and-whats-next/

Also started this blog where we'll post progress updates on new features as we add them.


----------

